# Long Term Rental - Paperwork needed?



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone
Hope you can help, coming to C/B north in october to hopefully sort out a long term rental property. What do agents require to secure a property? ie NIE, References, etc
Many thanks in anticipation


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> Hi Everyone
> Hope you can help, coming to C/B north in october to hopefully sort out a long term rental property. What do agents require to secure a property? ie NIE, References, etc
> Many thanks in anticipation


different agents have different requirements

some will accept your passport as ID -which makes sense because neither the NIE nor resident registration card are valid forms of ID

some will want a NIE as well, some are asking for resident registration cards

some will want to see bank statements, some won't - same with references


there aren't any hard & fast rules


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> different agents have different requirements
> 
> some will accept your passport as ID -which makes sense because neither the NIE nor resident registration card are valid forms of ID
> 
> ...


So Basically have them all just in case 
Sorry another Question - OH has been looking into an International Bank Acc. with Lloyds Bank (a branch in Denia) as we will have rental monies going in from uk in Sterling and rental monies going out in Euros and this acc allows for this, 2 accounts, one in £ and the other in Euro with free transfer between the two. Question is, when we apply for residency will this count as a 'Spanish' bank?


----------



## Kerry UK (May 7, 2013)

I took out my long term rental contract in January this year, was initially asked for NIE but didn't have it then so they took copies of my passport, and my passport number was in my contract. Without doubt agents will want to see evidence of income, and may want something which shows your previous UK address. So bank statements are ideal. And because my monthly income isn't huge, I also took statement from my savings account. They were happy with that.

You might find it useful to take photocopies of everything if you are visiting several agents, and if you have some passport photos they will also come in useful! I don't know anyone who has been asked for references for a rental contract, but everyone I have spoken to has had to prove ID and ability to pay the rent.

Re the bank, I opened a Premier Care account with Sabadell, and all of the documentation is in English. There are Sabadell branches everywhere, and the branch I use has several staff who speak good English. That account is designed for people who bank in different currencies, so maybe you could look at that as well.

Anyway, you are in the right place for advice, this forum was a really valuable source of help for me when I was planning to move here. If there is anything specific I can help you with, let me know.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you Kerry and Xabiachica, Great help


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

When you say Long Term - What amount of time are you talking about? Is it 3 months, 6 months etc?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

saj51 said:


> So Basically have them all just in case
> Sorry another Question - OH has been looking into an International Bank Acc. with Lloyds Bank (a branch in Denia) as we will have rental monies going in from uk in Sterling and rental monies going out in Euros and this acc allows for this, 2 accounts, one in £ and the other in Euro with free transfer between the two. Question is, when we apply for residency will this count as a 'Spanish' bank?


... are you sure?

Lloyds International do NOT exist any more - they were taken over by Sabadell last year.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Leper said:


> When you say Long Term - What amount of time are you talking about? Is it 3 months, 6 months etc?


Planning to stay for 3 to 5 years then decide if we want to buy or continue renting. We are both a bit cautious although we will be bringing all our furniture as couldn't contemplate being without my things around me.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... are you sure?
> 
> Lloyds International do NOT exist any more - they were taken over by Sabadell last year.


That part of the Bank is still up and running tho maybe the branch in Denia is no longer there? We would do most of our banking on-line anyway


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... are you sure?
> 
> Lloyds International do NOT exist any more - they were taken over by Sabadell last year.


Think its called an international Acc really an off shore acc. Think mrpgy9 has this acc as read in a previous thread.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

saj51 said:


> Think its called an international Acc really an off shore acc. Think mrpgy9 has this acc as read in a previous thread.


it would have to be an account in a Spanish bank

an 'international' or offshore account wouldn't do the job - or it would, but you'd have to get everything 'officially' translated


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

saj51 said:


> Think its called an international Acc really an off shore acc. Think mrpgy9 has this acc as read in a previous thread.


Just to re-iterate, Lloyds Bank International do NOT have a presence in Spain.

BBC News - Lloyds to sell Spanish retail division to Sabadell

They have International, off shore branches elsewhere though.

As Xabiachica says, you will need a bank in Spain to pay utility bills and to become resident.


----------



## saj51 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for that info, will look into Sabadell acc.


----------

